

The physiological effects of Shinrin-yoku - sebkomianos
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2793346/

======
XzetaU8
Here's another similar experiment but this time only in one mountain village
and the (much less in number) participants were middle-aged and seniors. the
results are pretty much the same though.

[http://www.u-ths.ac.jp/wp-
files/2014/04/kiyou2013-5.pdf](http://www.u-ths.ac.jp/wp-
files/2014/04/kiyou2013-5.pdf)

------
enraged_camel
The Onion: California Man's Beach-Walking Hobby is Kinda-Sorta Validated by
Science

"People used to laugh at me when they read on my online dating profile that I
enjoy long walks on the beach. They thought it was some kind of joke," said
Michael Anderson, a Southern California resident. "Well, who is laughing now?"

\--

Seriously though, the therapeutic effects of nature exposure are well-
documented, at least anecdotally. I'm glad someone took the effort to
scientifically validate them (even though it is a non-double-blind experiment
with only 12 subjects).

~~~
ealexhudson
It's "forest versus city" though, so it's not even a great non-double-blind. I
would have been more interested in "forest versus museum" or "forest versus
canal". I don't think anyone has ever claimed cities as having any kind of
calming influence.

~~~
lmm
I'll claim it. When I'm stressed I love to go somewhere full of strangers and
just see them all pass by, getting on with their lives. Train stations or the
like are particularly good.

~~~
Apofis
I wonder what your results will be compared to the forest.

~~~
kijin
You'll have to control for a major confounding factor: the number of people
per unit area.

I would hate to take a walk in a forest that has a population density equal to
a train station. On the other hand, a train station with a population density
equal to a quiet forest might come across as creepy/unsafe.

------
kyberias
What is the rational for breaking web browser scrolling so bad as these type
of sites do?

~~~
Jemaclus
Scrolling works fine for me. Not really sure what you're talking about.

~~~
ejstronge
He may have run into the PubReader interface[1].

It takes a few minutes to get used to but it's far better than most scientific
publishers' web sites.

[1]
[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2793346/?report=...](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2793346/?report=reader)

~~~
kyberias
You are correct. That was what I was referring to. I didn't even realize there
were an option to use the "classic" view. On Windows + Chrome my mouse wheel
scrolling does not work very well.

------
kumarski
I wish they would be concise.

~~~
jpsierens
That's why there is an abstract. It gives you a summary of the paper.

